

What are the best books to learn startup essentials?  - yankov

What are the best books for non-business person to learn stuff like: what are the funding series, how are they different, what is the 83(b), what is the difference between LLC and inc, what is the difference between VC and angel investors and so on.
======
Satinel
Check this site <http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/>
<http://personalmba.com/2010-reading-list-update/>

